# Need New Truck...again



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I bought the Dodge 2500, new tranny, runs great...but I don't like it. I can't even take it to the parking garages that I park in, its too big! I love the power, the tow capability and the space, but its just not for me. So, I'm back to square one, after selling my suburban 1500, now going to sell the Dodge 2500, I think I'm going for a Suburban 2500 or a Titan Crew cab. I would appreciate any input on these two vehicles. I'm looking used on either, not new. Good thing its cold and I'm not camping until Spring.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I upgraded my F250 for for my Titan and just love it.
It has more features and the turning radius is much better too.
I could not take my 250 downtown and park it anywhere covered.
I have it for a year and have only had to change the oil and gas it.
The navy system is great and the youg'n really likes the DVD.
(wireless headsets too)
It really feels more like a SUV than a truck

Just my opinion
Ed


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you buy the quad cab nissan the bed is very short.. May or may not be a problem fo ya. If it wasnt for that I'd have one sitting in the driveway. I like to be able to put 3 dirtbikes in the bed, so that was a biggie for us.

Carey


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

our 3/4 ton 'burb has been great!! tows like a champ. great allaround ride, even without a trailer hooked up. not a single problem with ours yet, except when DW knocked off the outside mirror backing out of the garage







.

scott


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

samvalaw said:


> Well, I bought the Dodge 2500, new tranny, runs great...but I don't like it. I can't even take it to the parking garages that I park in, its too big! I love the power, the tow capability and the space, but its just not for me. So, I'm back to square one, after selling my suburban 1500, now going to sell the Dodge 2500, I think I'm going for a Suburban 2500 or a Titan Crew cab. I would appreciate any input on these two vehicles. I'm looking used on either, not new. Good thing its cold and I'm not camping until Spring.


I know that some Outbackers have Titan's but Cajuncountry has one and he hates it. His gas mileage is horrible even when not towing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love our Suburban. Don't think you can go wrong with one.

If you can get one (2004 was the last year) with Quadrasteer GET IT. I could go on for hours on how great that really is. I can make tighter turns then most compact cars....really!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> our 3/4 ton 'burb has been great!! tows like a champ. great allaround ride, even without a trailer hooked up


I'll second that!

The 3/4 ton Suburban with the 8.1 L if you can get it. What power. Tows well, has plenty of room, sits up high so you can see what's going on, and looks good in front of the Outback!

Carries more people than a crew cab and still has plenty of room in the "bed" for lots of stuff.









Good luck in your decision.

Mark


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> Well, I bought the Dodge 2500, new tranny, runs great...but I don't like it. I can't even take it to the parking garages that I park in, its too big! I love the power, the tow capability and the space, but its just not for me. So, I'm back to square one, after selling my suburban 1500, now going to sell the Dodge 2500, I think I'm going for a Suburban 2500 or a Titan Crew cab. I would appreciate any input on these two vehicles. I'm looking used on either, not new. Good thing its cold and I'm not camping until Spring.


Steve,
We'll take it off your hands. We have been looking for a truck we can pay cash for. I remember what you paid for it, so call us. I also sent you a PM

Darlene


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> Well, I bought the Dodge 2500, new tranny, runs great...but I don't like it. I can't even take it to the parking garages that I park in, its too big! I love the power, the tow capability and the space, but its just not for me. So, I'm back to square one, after selling my suburban 1500, now going to sell the Dodge 2500, I think I'm going for a Suburban 2500 or a Titan Crew cab. I would appreciate any input on these two vehicles. I'm looking used on either, not new. Good thing its cold and I'm not camping until Spring.


I have the 3500 Dodge Regular cab and every so often have to take it to the hospital parking garage. There is one that I know it fits in, but just! I looked one time and it clears with about 3 inches. We would like to get a quad cab, but those things are long!

I had looked at an Avalanche a couple years ago and really liked it. The nre one is only offered in 1/2 ton, but the older one also came as a 3/4 ton with a larger engine.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Just my two cents stay with what you got, you will regret it later. I have a tiatn and trying to switch to a 3/4 ton. It is not fun to pull a tt and not feel 100% comfortable. The titan tows fine and has more than enough power it is just not a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I love my Titan. I have towed about 1500 miles with it and felt very safe.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

"I upgraded my F250 for for my Titan and just love it."

Ed , since when is the purchase of a Titan an *up*grade to an F-250??


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wish I had a truck like that, hope you get what fits you. I noticed that you are from Norfolk Va. When I was Stationed at Charleston AFB I use to Fly to Norfolk Navel Air Station. The runway made for some fun landings and takeoffs







. I'll bet the runway is fixed now though. Nice place you live in.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Steve, 
I, too, have a Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins SLT Crew Cab, and I KNOW what you mean about parking garages. The top of the cab almost hit at the parking garage at Medical College of GA, in Augusta. The "warning bar" barely tapped the middle of the cab, but I made it through the garage okay. It IS difficult to park in tight parking spots. I'm disabled, and utilize handicapped spaces, especially, in parking garages, because it's a given that I'll have a long way to walk.
I think you're making a wise decision to go with either the Titan or the Burb. If you're not comfortable with the truck, it's not for you. The Titan will do a great job for you, if you want to stick with a truck. 
Best of luck!
Darlene


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I had a Titan up until last Sept. 30. My Titan was a 2005, crew cab. It had loads of power alot of fun to drive, very responsive, sounded good too lots of comments on how good it looked.. Someone had mentioned the bed on the crew cab, that was an issue that I could never pull a fifth wheel WHILE under warranty. Nissan will not cover damage if any from pulling a fifth wheel. They do make a hitch special for the Titan crew cab. Ok for the bad news, I bought it new as stated before, I owned it for approx 12 months and it was in the shop 13 times. If I still have in on my puter I will try to post it on here all the issues I had( I keep record on my puter of all repairs oil changes etc. for all vehicles and yes my Outback as well). Not many major issues but I just couldnt handle it no longer. When I traded it in on my current truck I was in the middle of another warranty claim. The other issue is the carrying capacity. My wife, my self and my son, the generator and the tongue weight of the Outback we were technically overloaded. Keep that in mind.My new 2007 Chevy 2500HD(not diesel) pulls the Outback also very well and I feel like I have complete control of my camper unlike with the Titan I felt a few times like the camper had control of my Titan. I might also add I do kinda feel like I got a lemon cause I have talked to several other Titan owners and they have had good luck for the most part. I guess before you make the purchase of another pulling truck please look at all you options. Happy Outbacking!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2005 Nissan Titan SE Club Cab 4x2

Oil Filter # 15208-9E000 (Nissan) 6.5 qt
Check engine light on 9-12-2005 1489 miles (warranty)
Tailgate hangs up 9-12-2005 1489 miles (warranty)
Oil Change 10-05-2005 2500 miles
A/C compressor on and
off 10-24-2005 3424 miles (warranty)
Oil Change 12-14-2005 5900 miles
Tires rotated 01-31-2006 7500 miles (Conklin Cars)
New brakes (all new) 01-31-2006 7500 miles (warranty)
All rotors turned 01-31-2006 7500 miles (warranty)
Oil Change 02-14-2006 8200 miles
Powersteering growl 02-20-2006 8429 miles (warranty) Oil Change 04-16-2006 11700 miles (Mobil 5W-30 blend)
Replaced clips for DVD 05-03-2006 12256 miles (warranty)
Oil Change 06-15-2006 15000 miles (Mobil 5W-30) 
Receiver hitch 07-15-2006 17500 miles (warranty) 
Tire sensors installed	 07-31-2006 18400 miles (warranty)
Oil change 08-01-2006 18500 miles (Mobil 5W-30)	
Tail gate cables replaced 09-26-2006 20597 miles (warranty)
Replaced front drivers 
side wheel bearing 09/26/2006 20597 miles (warranty


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Well, I bought the Dodge 2500, new tranny, runs great...but I don't like it. I can't even take it to the parking garages that I park in, its too big! I love the power, the tow capability and the space, but its just not for me. So, I'm back to square one, after selling my suburban 1500, now going to sell the Dodge 2500, I think I'm going for a Suburban 2500 or a Titan Crew cab. I would appreciate any input on these two vehicles. I'm looking used on either, not new. Good thing its cold and I'm not camping until Spring.


Steve,
We'll take it off your hands. We have been looking for a truck we can pay cash for. I remember what you paid for it, so call us. I also sent you a PM

Darlene [/quote] Ooooh, Darlene beat me to it. I was going to ask how much your are asking for the truck.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have both a Titan and a 2500 Yukon XL. The Titan has been great, 15000 miles of towing with never an issue. I have never felt that the TT was in control. I have not towed many miles with the Yukon but it is a great vehicle also. Pick your needs, bed to carry stuff or interior to carry passenger are just a few.

Jared


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear the Dodge 2500 is to big for you (what a bummer)
Either way you go with the Burb 2500 or the Titan you won't go wrong You just to figure out your needs
More hualing inside or outside of the TV only you can make the right decission to fit your needs

Don


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm not real satisfied with the way the vehicle shifts, so I am going back to my tranny guy before I sell it to anyone. I want it right, then sold! Anyone with a similar year (2000, 2500 Dodge RAM) have insight on how it should shift? It goes through 1st and 2nd normally, but then rpm goes way down and begins accelerating slowly up to speed. Not sure if this is normal or problematic, I've never driven a Dodge or a 2500. Its for sale, getting calls on it and looking for 12,500 or better. Since I'm not in a mad rush to sell, I can be patient. It needs a tune up and a small body scratch repair, but other than that, its an unbelievable truck. Looks like its been slightly lifted as well.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

jolarsen said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I'm not real satisfied with the way the vehicle shifts, so I am going back to my tranny guy before I sell it to anyone. I want it right, then sold! Anyone with a similar year (2000, 2500 Dodge RAM) have insight on how it should shift? It goes through 1st and 2nd normally, but then rpm goes way down and begins accelerating slowly up to speed. Not sure if this is normal or problematic, I've never driven a Dodge or a 2500. Its for sale, getting calls on it and looking for 12,500 or better. Since I'm not in a mad rush to sell, I can be patient. It needs a tune up and a small body scratch repair, but other than that, its an unbelievable truck. Looks like its been slightly lifted as well.


Is this truck a diesel?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Scooter said:


> "I upgraded my F250 for for my Titan and just love it."
> 
> Ed , since when is the purchase of a Titan an *up*grade to an F-250??


I just could not resist putting that in there








I was hoping someone would comment on it.I loved my F250 too.It was just getting too old but mostly just too big.(460 king cab-long bed-4wd-raised with a lumber rack on it)


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

You may want to check out the 07 Toyota Tundra. One bad as truck IMO!

John


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I wish we could trade. I would love to have a 2500 and parking is never an issue for me.

One thing I thought of is when I do get 3/4 deisel I will probably get a small 4cyl car to drive some times and go places I don't want to take the truck that would be cheap on gas. I'm not talking about anything expensive either, should be able to pick a something cheap that's 2 or 3 years old. Have you thought about this option?


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Are the 2500 higher than the 1500? We have a 1500 dodge now and have never had any trouble parking in garages.. Just wondering as we are looking to upgrade to a 2500


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

This truck is not a diesel. I'm not sure if the 2500 is higher than the 1500, but the cap (shell) on my truck is a bit higher than the cab itself. I think there may be a small lift on this as well, but not sure. You have to jump to get up into it, no step bar...


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

I went in the opposite direction that you are heading. I had an '04 Titan and traded it for an '06 Dodge 2500. The Titan was like a sports car compared to the Ram, BUT the Ram is much more stable when towing. I liked my Titan but after owning a 2500, I'll never use a 1/2 ton to tow again. There is a HUGE difference.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I picked up a 2002 Chevrolet Suburban LT 2500, which is definitely the right vehicle for me. I think I will keep this one for a while, at least until the Titan bug hits again. The Dodge 2500 is on the corner with a big "for sale" sign in the window. I still have my little 4 cylinder Nissan Pickup, which Jessica calls the "baby truck" for everyday use and hauling trash so I won't have to get a loan to pay the fuel bill. Thanks for all the help. See you at the Campgrounds!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I picked up a 2002 Chevrolet Suburban LT 2500


Yeah, that's the ticket!









You're gonna love that TV.

Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Scooter said:


> "I upgraded my F250 for for my Titan and just love it."
> 
> Ed , since when is the purchase of a Titan an *up*grade to an F-250??


Nice zinger! One that I agree with no less.

We hope to add a Ford F-250 Super Duty to our stable when the 2nd car, a '96 Ford Contour GL ever decides it doesn't want to run anymore.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I think you made a good decision, Let us know how you like it when you pull with it. What engine does it have?


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Its got the 6.0, which should do fine for the 21RS. It drives a bit different than my Burb 1500 did. I like it...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> Its got the 6.0, which should do fine for the 21RS. It drives a bit different than my Burb 1500 did. I like it...


Steve, continue to keep us in mind for the Dodge. I've got the cash waiting, but within a month I am going to buy something else if I don't hear from you.

Darlene


----------

